# Advanced Message Buttons



## icemanjc (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what you call them, but the button for changing font, adding a link, adding an image, etc don't work.

I'm not sure if it's just me or if it is the same for everyone else.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 31, 2009)

Those are toolbar buttons. Try reinstalling the latest combo update for your version of Mac OS X.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the latest everything. I have tried in in both 10.5.8 and 10.6.2 with the same results.

I have also tried in multiple browsers. I believe it is the site and not me. 

I know it worked before too because I have used it before. I also know the BBcode works because I can manually enter it in and it works, it just becomes a hassle after a while


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 31, 2009)

Then it could be corrupt preferences perhaps. Have you tried quitting Mail, moving its preferences file out, and restarting it?


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 31, 2009)

I think you are thinking a totally different thing than I am stating.

This is in the forum of Site Discussion. Hence it is about Macosx.com. I am talking about the buttosn above the message you type. They are also in quick reply as well.


I have gone through the site a noticed that many other buttons are screwed up. There is no longer a drop down menu for when you click on a username in posts. User pages no longer have tabs, everything shows up on all one page. It seems the site is falling apart.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 31, 2009)

Gotcha. Yeah, seems a site-wide, browser-nonspecific issue.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 31, 2009)

So I've checked up on versions for vBulletin and vBSEO and even though the version aren't incredibly out of date, they still are a little. Especially with the new major release of vBulletin 4. Just an update might fix all these problems?


----------



## djackmac (Jan 1, 2010)

A work around for adding a link is quote my post to see what I did!. Otherwise I wouldn't hold my breath on it getting fixed anytime soon. Mood with other regulars on these boards is site maintenance is neglected lately.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought it was me when I tried using the link icon. 

I'll alert Scott...

p.s. the buttons in the Quick reply don't work as well.


----------



## earthsaver (Jan 1, 2010)

icemanjc did say that both quick and advanced buttons were not working. The workaround for the moment is to use BBCode manually.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems that all is well now. Everything that I saw was a problem is now fixed!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 9, 2010)

I was just about to test it. You beat me to it.


----------

